# introduction



## GTForce (Oct 23, 2004)

My name is Guy. I have been bodybuilding off & on for about 15 years. The last 6 years have been very serious and committed. I played ice hockey in high school and university and I first started lifting in order to gain size and strength for hockey. I got my weight up to about 175 pounds (at 5'8"). After university I started a bike messenger service with a friend and pursued mountain biking for 7 years. I took my weight down to about 160 pounds (extra weight is not beneficial to cycling). At 28, I sold the messenger service and became a personal trainer. After working at a gym for a year I went out on my own. I now have about 25 clients who train with me anywhere from once a week to 3 times a week. I dedicated myself to bodybuilding and strength development and brought my weight up to 185 pounds (all natural) in the course of 5 years. About one year ago I did my first cycle. I peaked at 206 pounds, but ultimately came back down to 195 pounds which I have easily maintained (with about 10% bodyfat). I have been lurking for a while, finally decided to say hello.

Cheers, Guy


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2004)

Welcome buddy


----------



## Benji1466867921 (Oct 2, 2004)

Welcome to the board GT, sounds like you have some good knowledge.


----------



## GettinSwole (Oct 10, 2004)

sounds great man. it's good to have you aboard. expecting some good advice in the training section from you !!


----------



## GTForce (Oct 23, 2004)

Thanks guys. I frequent a couple of Canadian boards as well. Check out http://www.Canadianjuicemonsters.com and http://www.musclenexus.com if you're interested. I have also spent time lurking at various American boards but I find the "vibe" to be more my speed on Canadian and UK boards (I also lurk at Ghostgym on occasion). I have been to England twice, I went in 1998 and liked it so much that I decided to go there on my honeymoon in 2003. I am looking forward to taking my training to an even higher level. Many people have told me I should compete, but I am not too sure if I will. I just love training, I am not too keen on dieting, shaving my entire body, tanning everyday for a month, oiling myself up and strutting around in a pair of speedos. That said, I am a fan of the sport of bodybuilding, in fact, I just got back from Las Vegas. I attended the Mr. Olympia (I also went in 2002). it was an awesome experience.


----------



## GettinSwole (Oct 10, 2004)

Wish I could have gone to Olympia and met Big Ron.. wow...


----------



## GTForce (Oct 23, 2004)

The Olympia was great!

I did not get to meet Ronnie Coleman, the line at the "meet the olympians" evening was too long. I did meet a lot of other guys though. The most friendly were Johnnie Jackson, Kris Dim, Mat DuVall, Frank Roberson and, surprizingly, King Kamali. I also met Shawn Ray, Quincy Taylor, Lee Labrada, Dorian Yates, Mark Dugdale, Will Harris, Jay Cutler, Toney Freeman, Troy Alves, Claude Groulx, Chris Cormier, Darrem Charles, Ahmed Haidar, Craig Titus, Charles Glass and Victor Martinez. I worked out at the Mandalay spa/fitness room and saw Lee Priest, Monica Brant and Christian Bovering. Lee was very cool, Monica was doing a photo shoot and Christian Bovering hit on my wife after I hit the showers! Ballsy pr**k. Being there was like walking into the pages of MUSCLE & FITNESS, FLEX, MUSCULAR DEVELOPMENT, IRONMAN and MUSCLEMAG.

Also, there were a lot of half-naked fitness babes everywhere  :shock: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2004)

welcome to the board gtforce

looks like you will be able to give other members some good advice. 

welcome again

steve


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2004)

Welcome gtforce :wink:

FORGE


----------

